# Faculdade de Letras



## César Lasso

Olá!

Como posso traduzir para inglês: Faculdade de Letras da Universidade do Porto?

Dá "Faculty of Letters at Universidade do Porto (Oporto University)"?

As faculdades de Letras ministram cursos de "Língua e Literatura", "Geografia" e outras licenciaturas.

Obrigado!


----------



## Vanda

César, é assim que a encontramos traduzida na internet: The *Faculty* of *Letters*, The  		University of *Porto*, Portugal.


----------



## César Lasso

Muito obrigado, Vanda!


----------



## Sookie

Faculty of Arts, segundo a própria universidade.


----------



## Vanda

Fantástico!


----------



## César Lasso

Muito obrigado!

Eu não gosto muito da tradução, porque Faculty of Arts pode confundir-se com Faculty of Fine Arts, no mesmo organigrama. Mas o que diz a própria Universidade, dito está.


----------



## Sookie

Na verdade, pelo que eu sei, Arts é uma tradução muito comum para Letras; não é só a Universidade do Porto que usa Arts e Fine Arts. É só procurar "Faculty of Arts" no Google


----------



## Vanda

arts- http://www.wordreference.com/enpt/arts


----------



## César Lasso

Obrigadíssimo às duas!!!


----------



## Marzelo

César Lasso said:


> Olá!
> 
> Como posso traduzir para inglês: Faculdade de Letras da Universidade do Porto?
> 
> Dá "Faculty of Letters at Universidade do Porto (Oporto University)"?
> 
> As faculdades de Letras ministram cursos de "Língua e Literatura", "Geografia" e outras licenciaturas.
> 
> Obrigado!



Outra diferença Brasil/Portugual

*Brasil**Faculdade de Letras*: ministra _apenas_ cursos de Lingua e Literatura.

* Faculdade de Ciências Humanas*: Ministra cursos de Lingua, Literatura,  Geografia, etc. (demais cursos ministrados pela Faculdade de Letras do Porto). Por aqui é meio que considerado o "oposto" de Ciências Exatas.​A tradução de *Faculdade de Ciências Humanas* é *College of Humanities*, que me parece ser o termo mais utilizado, sobretudo nos Estados Unidos, para ser referir a cursos de _Languages, Literatures and Cultures_.

Porém,


César Lasso said:


> o que diz a própria  Universidade, dito está.


----------



## César Lasso

Obrigado, Marzelo.

A universidade onde eu estudei em Madrid também teve antigamente "la Facultad de Letras", mas nos '80, quando eu fiz o meu curso, Letras já estava dividida em várias faculdades: Filología (Língua e Literatura), Geografía e Historia, Filosofía...


----------



## César Lasso

...Quer dizer, "la Facultad de Letras" à maneira que ainda se mantém em Portugal.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Outro dia estava revendo um pedaço do filme, excelente filme por sinal, _Educação (An education_), e percebi o uso do termo "Faculty of arts" para fazer referência ao lugar onde a garota vai estudar a língua inglesa.


----------



## merquiades

Acho que "college" seria melhor para traduzir "faculdade".  Faculdade é um falso amigo.


----------



## Guigo

Interessante, mas eu aprendera que, neste contexto, _faculty_ significaria _corpo docente_.


----------



## englishmania

> A *faculty* is a division within a university or college comprising one subject area or a group of related subject areas, possibly also delimited by level (e.g. undergraduate).[1] In American usage such divisions are generally referred to as *colleges* (e.g., "college of arts and sciences") or *schools* (e.g., "school of business"), but may also mix terminology (e.g., Harvard University has a "faculty of arts and sciences[2]" but a "law school").





> *Faculties and Schools*
> The University of Manchester is divided into three Faculties, each of which comprises a number of Schools with powerful reputations for teaching and research success.
> 
> *Faculty of Biology, Medicine and Health*
> The Faculty of Biology, Medicine and Health consists of the School of Biological Sciences, the School of Medical Sciences, and the School of Health Sciences.
> 
> The Faculty works in a cross-disciplinary approach, with research activities focused around eight key domains.





> *faculty noun (IN A COLLEGE)*
> C1 [ C ]
> a group of departments in a college that specialize in a particular subject or group of subjects:
> the Psychology/Law Faculty
> UK the Faculty of Science


https://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/english/christian-science


----------



## merquiades

Guigo said:


> Interessante, mas eu aprendera que, neste contexto, _faculty_ significaria _corpo docente_.


exacto


----------



## englishmania

Guigo said:


> Interessante, mas eu aprendera que, neste contexto, _faculty_ significaria _corpo docente_.






merquiades said:


> exacto


Também.

_the teaching and administrative staff and those members of the administration having academic rank in an educational institution_


----------

